# Pronunciation: malgrat/Malgrat



## LoveVanPersie

How do you pronounce the preposition and noun _malgrat_ and the toponym _Malgrat_ as in _Malgrat de Mar_?

In dialects where unstressed _a_ is normally reduced to /ə/, would you reduce the first _a_ in _malgrat_ and _Malgrat_? (In other words, in dialects where it's not reduced, would the first _a_ in _malgrat_ and _Malgrat_ bear secondary stress?)

For _malgrat_, DCVB transcribes "maɫɣɾát" but Wiktionary transcribes məɫˈɣɾat in Eastern Catalan. For _Malgrat_, ICGC transcribes the first _a_ /ə/.


----------



## Circunflejo

LoveVanPersie said:


> maɫɣɾát





LoveVanPersie said:


> məɫˈɣɾat


 Let's wait for the natives to see what they think about it.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Thankssss Circunflejo!


----------



## Xiscomx

LoveVanPersie said:


> For _malgrat_, DCVB transcribes "maɫɣɾát"


and adds below:
Etim.: grafia aglutinada de _*mal grat*_.


----------



## Dymn

LoveVanPersie said:


> would you reduce the first _a_ in _malgrat_ and _Malgrat_?


Yes.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Gràcies!


----------



## Penyafort

What the DCVB says makes sense from an etymological point of view. But I'd say reduction of the first a is what most of us, native Eastern speakers, do. I too pronounce both the preposition and the town with a schwa indeed.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Moltes Gràcies!


----------

